# FX Tips from the Indy Film Industry



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

How do you get Hollywood effects on a backyard budget? This is the question faced by beginning and independent filmmakers every day. It is also the question BFX from IndyMogul answers with a new episode each week.

You can learn a lot from independent filmmakers. BFX exists specifically to show how to recreate effects and props similar to those seen in the movies. Sure, sometimes it involves green screens and post production tips, but FAR more often, it explains practical effects. Interested in Zombie makeup? Got that. Want a live, talking/screaming victim lying on the ground several feet AWAY from their lower body? Got that too. Need breakaway glass? A machete? A scary or futuristic gun? Got all those.

This past year has included video tutorials on using foam and a heat gun to make armor, make a compound fracture with drinking straws, and a very good looking but safe pirate sword prop.

Just zip over to YouTube and see for yourself. There are dedicated and skilled "haunters" out there doing how - to videos- they just haunt the movies instead of their houses!

Blow Your Actor
In Half: YouTube - &#x202a;Blow your actor in Half : BFX&#x202c;&rlm;

Expose your Actor's
Brains : YouTube - &#x202a;Zombies, Exposed Brains, Eye Pop-Out : BFX&#x202c;&rlm;

Give your actor the gift of...
Demon Wings: YouTube - &#x202a;Demon Wings for Halloween Costume : BFX&#x202c;&rlm;

Broken Bones: YouTube - &#x202a;Bone Break, Compound Fracture, DIY Tutorial : Backyard FX&#x202c;&rlm;

Broken Glass: YouTube - &#x202a;Fake Glass Bottles, How To Sugar Glass : Backyard FX&#x202c;&rlm;


----------

